# Ammo Purchase Questions ?????



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

So I'm down at Dicks and I find a brick of .22 LR. I take it to the checkout and they want to see my ID and I have to check a thing saying I'm a US citizen. I haven't bought any loaded ammo in a long time excet some .22 LR at Cal Ranch a month or so ago. I asked why they need my ID and they said it's the law. So here's the ??? is it the law ??? Cal Ranch never asked any of those questions.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't heard of a law such as that but it could be Dicks pollicy. They are not called Dicks for nothing. :mrgreen:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you have to be 21 to buy handgun ammo:shock: im sure you look old enough. just a guess


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

The bigger question is how much did they charge for the brick?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Validating your age makes sense, there is a law about that but citizenship.....:usa2:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Price was $42.59 w/tax included. Older then dirt Sage. Its a 500 rnd. box of CCI Lead Round Nose Standard Velocity (1050 Ft/Sec). Willing to sell them at what I paid for them for a child that needs hunter safety class.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow that's about what you would pay the gougers on ugc.
I'm sure older than dirt. I was thinking you were standing on the pier waiting for the ocean to fill up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That price is insane... people dissed the .17HMR's ammo price but its amusing its cheaper than alot of .22LR ammo lately, and you can find the stuff pretty easily! People still shelling out a heck of alot of money for 22LR though, I guess if you need it it doesnt matter how much it costs.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

http://utahguns.com/category/312/Ammo/listings/15294/A-22-shell.html
Al, I still have this valuable 22 shell for sale if you want it. I will cut you a deal since you're a respected contributor on the forum. :grin:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I found this in relation to Dick's ammo policy:

http://www.gunssavelife.com/?p=2082

Seems like they are especially difficult to buy ammo from back east. I also came across boards where people stated Dick's stores wouldn't sell ammo to them because they were trying to buy ammo in a different state than the one they reside in, and some other strange stuff.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow that really works. Isn't Il. the murder capital right now ?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet that is their policy because I have never had anyone give me grief over buying ammo like that. But Walmart once refused to sell .22s to me because the cashier tried to ring the ammo up and she said that it was handgun ammunition and I was only 18 years old at the time and she refused to re-ring it up as rifle ammo... ditz


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I bet that is their policy because I have never had anyone give me grief over buying ammo like that. But Walmart once refused to sell .22s to me because the cashier tried to ring the ammo up and she said that it was handgun ammunition and I was only 18 years old at the time and she refused to re-ring it up as rifle ammo... ditz


I remember a very long time ago in the early 70's trying to buy a box of 22's from a store on main street in Price when I was on my way out rabbit hunting with some friends. They told me that I wasn't old enough and needed to be 21 but I put up a argument and they ended up selling them to me.

It was a good thing too. We didn't see a single rabbit, but I do remember killing a bunch of beer cans that we found.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> I remember a very long time ago in the early 70's trying to buy a box of 22's from a store on main street in Price when I was on my way out rabbit hunting with some friends. They told me that I wasn't old enough and needed to be 21 but I put up a argument and they ended up selling them to me.
> 
> It was a good thing too. We didn't see a single rabbit, but I do remember killing a bunch of beer cans that we found.


You darned hoodlum! You wasted good beer! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I remember when I was in middle school, I would go into the Allied in Sandy and they would sell me shotgun shells and .30-06 cartridges, but not .22LR. I can also remember buying a .22 rifle from KMart when I was 18 (back when they still sold firearms), and they wouldn't sell me the ammo for it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember going to Burgess Market and trading in pop bottles for 22 shells. I think I was 10 at the time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> I remember going to Burgess Market ...


Burgess Market? In Alpine?

-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I remember when owning and using a firearm was normal and I remember not being treated like a criminal each time I purchase ammo.... Ahh those were the days...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> I remember when owning and using a firearm was normal and I remember not being treated like a criminal each time I purchase ammo.... Ahh those were the days...


+++1, Theres a WHOLE lot more to that "Those were the days".


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Longgun said:


> +++1, Theres a WHOLE lot more to that "Those were the days".


The sad thing is to realize that as bad as it is now, it is the BEST time your kids will remember, they will look back to NOW with their fond memories. I tell my boy all the time how I wish he could have seen what it was like when I was a kid.

-Dallanc


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> The sad thing is to realize that as bad as it is now, it is the BEST time your kids will remember, they will look back to NOW with their fond memories. I tell my boy all the time how I wish he could have seen what it was like when I was a kid.
> 
> -Dallanc


You have that right. I remember walking down out of Rock Canyon in Provo past where the temple now sits and 900 East with a rifle over my shoulder when I was 13 or 14 and no one even giving me a second glance.

Try that now.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> You have that right. I remember walking down out of Rock Canyon in Provo past where the temple now sits and 900 East with a rifle over my shoulder when I was 13 or 14 and no one even giving me a second glance.
> 
> Try that now.


Or even meeting up at the local church with your shotgun to go skeet shooting with the scouts.

-DallanC


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Or even meeting up at the local church with your shotgun to go skeet shooting with the scouts.


Well...I did that one last Saturday and also just before Thanksgiving. ;-)


----------

